
A simple Metropolis-Hastings MCMC in R - dil8
https://theoreticalecology.wordpress.com/2010/09/17/metropolis-hastings-mcmc-in-r/
======
cossatot
Thanks, this is a nice little intro.

Is it common practice in R to define global variables and then use them in
functions without passing them directly, as is frequently done in this script?

~~~
_Wintermute
Not particularly, although R doesn't have much of a canonical style and some
of it is pretty hairy as most of the users don't have any formal programming
experience.

